# Praying Mantis - Before and After Birth



## Markw (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys!  If any of you remember my miserably assembled video from last year of the praying mantis laying her eggs, they finally hatched!  I didn't catch the hatching, but there are plenty of them running about now, and the egg sac is gone.

Here's the video if you don't remember: 





And here's what the little guys look like now!

Nikon D800
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro







Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful shot! I love mantids... lol!


----------



## Markw (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you!  Likewise. :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic shot with that mantid on the finger.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 9, 2012)

That video is like some Discovery Channel shiznit!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 10, 2012)

Really cool video..love it...great to see the zoomed in view of the ooth laying process!


----------



## Markw (Jun 24, 2012)

Oops!  I forgot about this thread.  Thank you all! :mrgreen:

Mark


----------

